# avvisami pure



## endless sea

Buon giorno a tutti!
Volevo sapere come si può tradurre in spagnolo la frase "avvisami pure", una specie di "avisame sin problemas" o "no dejes de avisarme"??
Aiuto! Non lo so 
Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

_Avísame sin problemas_ creo que se puede decir.


----------



## chlapec

"No dejes de avisarme" es muy común en España.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo estoy con Irene. La otra opción no me parece que corresponda a "avvisami *pure*"


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente me estaba preguntando cuál el exacto significado de "no dejes de avisarme", que me parece un poco diferente de "avvisami pure". 
"No dejes de avisarme", literalmente, sería "non smettere di avvisarmi", pues ¿podría ser algo como "tienimi aggiornato"?


----------



## chlapec

Me reafirmo. Creo que "avvisami pure" es prácticamente "no dejes de avisarme" (que en sentido LITERAL es lo que dice Irene). ¿Por qué no un contexto, y vemos?

Por ejemplo: Si tienes algún problema, no dejes de avisarme. ¿No diríais "avvisami pure", por ejemplo?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente en este caso diríamos "avvisami pure". Pues entonces "no dejes de avisarme" es el correspondiente español de "avvisami pure", aunque no haya perfecta equivalencia entre los términos en las dos expresiones. 
Pero esperemos también el contexto de endless sea.


----------



## 0scar

A mi me suena a_ entonces avisame_


----------



## irene.acler

_Entonces avísame_ sería correspondiente de _allora_ _avvisami/avvisam_i _allora, _que en mi opinión es un poco diferente de _avvisami pure_.


----------



## endless sea

Wow! Muchas gracias a todos! El contexto es:
"Ya que he encontrado un trabajo por la noche, cuando quieres ir a algunos museos _no dejes de avisarme" (?)
_Lo siento por mi terrible espanol, lo estoy aprendendo ahora...
Gracias, gracias, gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Pues sí, creo que "avvisami pure" aquí queda bien. O simplemente "avvisami".


----------



## Schenker

endless sea said:


> Wow! Muchas gracias a todos! El contexto es:
> "Ya que he encontrado un trabajo por la noche, cuando quieras ir a algunos museos _no dejes de avisarme" _
> Lo siento por mi terrible espanol, lo estoy aprendendo ahora...
> Gracias, gracias, gracias!


 
Una pequeña corrección 
Tambien podría ser un "¡avísame!" (con exclamación).

Saludos.


----------



## licinio

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente me estaba preguntando cuál el exacto significado de "no dejes de avisarme", que me parece un poco diferente de "avvisami pure".
> "No dejes de avisarme", literalmente, sería "non smettere di avvisarmi", pues ¿podría ser algo como "tienimi aggiornato"?


 
Direi: non mancare di avvisarmi.


----------



## krolaina

Y en plan coloquial (y me temo que lo más frecuente entre coleguillas): dame un toque.


----------



## chlapec

También "Oye, si necesitas algo, lo que sea, no te cortes"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Hay una pequeña diferencia de matiz:

"Avísame sin problemas" o "avísame si quieres" -- No te importa que te avise para que la acompañes a los museos.

"No dejes de avisarme" -- quieres que te avise para ir los dos juntos a los museos.

"dame un toque" sirve para los dos, pues es sinónimo de "avísame", dependerá de lo que lo acompañe.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

krolaina said:


> Y en plan coloquial (y me temo que lo más frecuente entre coleguillas): dame un toque.


 
Cabe recordarle a los amigos italianos que esto de "dame un toque" debe ser usado con cuidado cuando se habla con una persona de latinoamerica ya que para muchos de nosotros "toque" se usa para referirse a una dosis de algun tipo de droga.

Ah! Yo diria "De todas maneras avisame"

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

CarolMamkny said:


> Cabe recordarle a los amigos italianos que esto de "dame un toque" debe ser usado con cuidado cuando se habla con una persona de latinoamerica ya que para muchos de nosotros "toque" se usa para referirse a una dosis de algun tipo de droga.
> 
> Ah! Yo diria "De todas maneras avisame"
> 
> Saludos


 
Es verdad cielo, entre los toques y los "cogimientos" hay que tener mil ojos.  ¡Gracias!


----------

